# windows 7 update stuck at checking for updates



## jigsaw559

hi everybody im having a really tough time trying to get updates for win7 windows update stays stuck on the checking for updates screen non stop without showing any signs of progress at all i have tried numerous fixes like renaming the software distribution and catroot2 folders as well as running batch files that completely reset all windows update components and cleans the update history completely to no avail. I have also tried restore points and have scanned for viruses and nothing comes up nothing seems to be working anyone have an ideas at this point i might have to do another clean reinstall which i really dont wana do


----------



## sobeit

how are you trying to get the updates? if manually, what browser? did you try another browser? also try going into safemode with network and see if you can get the updates


----------



## jigsaw559

im not using a browser im using the windows update from the control panel how do u do it from a browser?


----------



## joeten

Try this https://support.microsoft.com/kb/949104


----------



## jigsaw559

ive tried that fix program and it just hangs and never finishes


----------



## joeten

Ok lets see if this can help Windows Update - Reset - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## shawnpb

What kind of anti virus or internet security suite are you running?


----------

